# my S.hardwikei breeding story



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 6, 2011)

In the past 3 years, I have hade 5 times offsprings from my own pairing of this beautyfull species... enjoy...

my newly offspring:





rare color abbreviations:








some videos here: not good.... took with my cell phone... enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/user/polypedde?feature=mhee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvE9dYxjRn4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDexLUuDwfg&noredirect=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sJ_4C3JB5w&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5ahBAwScLY&feature=related

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 6, 2011)

How often have you seen drastic color abberations like those shown photo #3?


----------



## KyuZo (Dec 6, 2011)

all of mine only need one more molt and they are ready to breed.  they need to HURRY UP!!!!!

very nice work you've done there, Peter Grabowitz.  I AM JEALOUS!!!


----------



## beetleman (Dec 6, 2011)

oooh.......oooh.........awesome!.............ahhh i can't wait till i get some.............someday,beautiful sp. thanks for making me want them even more! jason,in time yours will doing the wild thang!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Jun 14, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> How often have you seen drastic color abberations like those shown photo #3?


from time to time....(one clutch wasplenty of them, the other 5 with any aberrations...)
This is one other aberration ("half moon")





this is mai 2012 offspring....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 14, 2012)

The color pattern on two is strange, really like the boomerang pattern on that one.  I think Jason is the only one with pairs in the US, I guess it's a matter of time.  What kind of spider is that?  Thanks for the pics, there's not much action in this section so anything is a good thing.


----------



## Greenjewls (Jun 14, 2012)

Hot!!!   Great job and keep up the good work!!


----------



## stingray (Jun 14, 2012)

Ditto...one of my favorite pedes!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice work! I hope I can produce the same results some day.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 14, 2012)

This thread is just FULL of win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EbonyKatana1664 (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome, Hardwickei is my personal favorite pede.


----------

